# Misleading eBay Seller: Beware



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I hope this post is ok. 



Just had an interesting experience on eBay with this shop:
http://stores.ebay.com/LC-Power-Parts


I ordered a set of Dewalt DW735 planer knives and I received one knife for the price of three ($34.98). I contacted them, they told me that I ordered one knife and that's what they sent me. There was no indication in that listing that it was for a single unit. When I called in, the lady said that it was a for a Dewalt DW735 "Type 1" machine and that meant the listing was for one planer knife. 



They will accept the return but I have to pay return shipping. Avoid this seller like the plague.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I checked the site ...*

http://stores.ebay.com/LC-Power-Parts/_i.html?_nkw=planer+blade&submit=Search&_sid=166514050
There are 2 listings for Dewalt 735 planer blades. One is for (1) @ $34.98 and the other is for (2) @ $74.98.

I don't know, but it's possible you really did only order (1) and that's why the confusion? Maybe keep the one and avoid back shipping, and just order another ????


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Because I can get a set of three for $40 to $50. There was nothing in that listing that said it was for one planer knife. They come in sets of three unless they are broken up by the seller for what ever reason. Who buys a single planer knife intentionally? If one is worn or damaged, they are all are unless you have a helical cutter.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

That auction clearly states (1).

If you google that part number 5140071-50 it clearly states it is quantity(1) on other sites like Amazon.

That price is low for 3, should have led you to question the quantity.

I've had these issues in the past with my own comprehension of the auction, causes me to closely examine the auction/quantities/condition, lots of resources available at your fingertips to validate parts, quantities, etc.

I don't see why they are a bad seller on this, just my .02.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Seems pretty silly to list a singular knife. I don't know of anyone that just changes one. It appears the guy is primarily selling chainsaw and weedeater parts. He may have no idea how a planer works. Anyway I think you just bought a single overpriced knife instead of the guy misleading you. We all miss the fine print from time to time.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Understood. They still should have clearly stated "1 blade" which they avoid doing. I've never had this issue before. Also, I have bought brand new sets of DW735 blades for $35 and less on eBay, I had no reason to think differently on this listing. 

Looking into this further, I am seeing a lot more people complaining about this.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

gideon said:


> Understood. They still should have clearly stated "1 blade" which they avoid doing. I've never had this issue before. Also, I have bought brand new sets of DW735 blades for $35 and less on eBay, I had no reason to think differently on this listing.
> 
> Looking into this further, I am seeing a lot more people complaining about this.


Come on, really?

The auction clearly shows 1 blade in the picture, not 3.

The title clearly had (1) in it.

When I google the part number every single hit shows the same thing, 1 blade.

I get it that you are unhappy you made a mistake, we've all done it, learn from it and move on. It isn't the sellers fault, at some point, we as a society have to accept we bear some responsibility in transactions, I'm always buyer beware myself...


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Based on the price Woodnthings posted, it's cheaper to buy the knives one at a time. 
Go figure.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Rule #1 with Ebay, don't assume anything, if in doubt contact the seller.

As for only selling one blade, there are probably some buyers happy with that choice for one reason or another.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have never ordered a planer blade so looked at this add just for the heck of it.

Pretty clear that one blade is $34.xx and 2 blades $74.xx. The only thing odd is that it is cheaper to make 2 ea one blade order than a 2 blade order.

If you look on Amazon this store is certainly cheaper than most on Amazon.

George


----------



## pweller (Mar 10, 2014)

This is not the seller's fault.

Here is their auction for 1 piece. _(1) in the description, one in the photo:_
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DEWA-514007...laner-Blade-/191818601112?hash=item2ca9479298

Here is the (same seller's) auction for 2 pieces. _(2) in the description, two in the photo:_
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DEWA-514007...laner-Blade-/401081977713?hash=item5d62594b71

There is no way for a seller to make that more clear. It's not like they showed 3 pieces in the photo, but only sent you one.

Why do they even offer qty 1? Because someone would be complaining on a website "why do they sell these %^&* knives in sets of 3 only!!!??? I only need one blade!!! Only one has a chip in it!!! These $%%^& manufacturers are trying to rip me off!!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I am still looking at the WWT forum rules about posting like this. I know the orignal owner, Nathan, made a thread on the DIY:

"I just wanted to post a quick reminder here. This is a "how to do it yourself" site and not a "why I hate this product" site. If you have a question about a product or need help with it please post about it. If your here just to make some sort of public statement about a product or company then this is not the place for you. 

__________________
Nathan"

Nathan owned the DIY and the WWT site.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

I side with the seller. Nothing deceptive in their post. An image of one blade/knife. The 1 in parenthesis indicating quantity in the title.

The mistake was the OPs and now he disparages a reputable seller.

Send it back. It won't cost more than $6.80 for USPS bubble envelope.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*blades by the "set"*



gideon said:


> *Because I can get a set of three for $40 to $50.* There was nothing in that listing that said it was for one planer knife. *They come in sets of three *unless they are broken up by the seller for what ever reason. Who buys a single planer knife intentionally? If one is worn or damaged, they are all are unless you have a helical cutter.


There is no mention of a "set" in the description. You can't base your purchase on other sites pricing or policy. If you want a "set" at a reasonable price, check out these folks. I use them often for jointer blades:
http://www.holbren.com/high-speed-s...-sets/planer-knife-set-fits-for-dewalt-dw735/


----------



## gmcsmoke (Feb 6, 2011)

I must have gotten one heck of deal as I just picked up a set of dewalt blades for $34.00


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

This has nothing to do with the original post complaint ... but just an observation of what I've read on this thread ...
"Why sell just one blade?" and "The seller has a listing for one blade and a listing for two blades"

Then I realize that there are indications that the planer in question uses three blades.

Are there one blade, two blade and three blade planers that use the same blade(s)? 

I am not buying one, or anything ... just seemed a curious way to sell blades if there is only a three blade system.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

mikechell said:


> This has nothing to do with the original post complaint ... but just an observation of what I've read on this thread ...
> "Why sell just one blade?" and "The seller has a listing for one blade and a listing for two blades"
> 
> Then I realize that there are indications that the planer in question uses three blades.
> ...


The only reason I can think of to buy one blade is if you remove the blades and lose one.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

What bothers me is that a company that has done everything by the book has now been smeared by a customer despite it being his fault. 
How many potential customers will only read the initial post and now have it in their mind that they should avoid them like the plague?


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Steve Neul said:


> The only reason I can think of to buy one blade is if you remove the blades and lose one.


I was just thinking, if there are 1, 2 and 3 blade models ... then customers could buy 1, 2 or a combination of the 1 and 2 to have three.
I am not considering price ... just packaging for the seller.

Again ... I am not supporting or condemning any of the posts. It's just thoughts about this thread running through my head, since I don't have a planer and know little about them.


----------



## johnedp34 (Jun 30, 2016)

The old rule applies "if it sounds too good to be true, it isn't."
johnep


----------

